# LACTOPEPTINE



## tftfan (May 16, 2013)

a new one for us, commen ? Thanks !


----------



## tftfan (May 16, 2013)

Its about 3 in. tall .


----------



## tftfan (May 18, 2013)

The wife says i cant spell so good ! []


----------



## tftfan (May 18, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## glass man (May 21, 2013)

wish I could help buddy..others could..but ain't for some reason.Guess it ain't "rare enough" or worth  much....JAMIE


----------



## tftfan (May 21, 2013)

lol... Thanks JAMIE !


----------



## tftfan (May 21, 2013)

but maybe the top side emboss said something like.....Coca ~ Cooler ? ... or not .


----------



## Road Dog (May 21, 2013)

Fairly Common. Lactopeptine represents a combination of the principal digestive and enzymogenic agents. Pepsin, Pancreatin, Diastase, Lactic and Hydrochloric acids in the proper proportion to insure the best results. These ingredients comprise the esssential physiological agents employed by nature in the preparation of food for assimulation. 

 Here is a packaged one aquired recently.


----------



## druggistnut (May 22, 2013)

Micah,
 That does come in cobalt, like I told you but it also comes in teal, as well, with a metal screwcap.  Your variant is not listed in Matt's Medicine Guide (Guntherhess) so that's a plus. I think it's a 10.00 bottle, on a good day.
 Bill


----------



## glass man (May 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  tftfan
> 
> but maybe the top side emboss said something like.....Coca ~ Cooler ? ... or not .


   [][][]


----------

